# lake trout with teriyaki cilantro marinade



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

For dinner last night I grilled lake trout using the recipe for teriyaki cilantro salmon that we had tried in the past. My wife makes the marinade from scratch using soy sauce, fresh ginger, garlic, cilantro, and pepper. You marinade your fish for up to one hour, any longer and the flavor can be a bit too much. Turn on the grill to high, sear the flesh side for 2 minutes, then turn it over onto the skin side and cook on high for 7-8 minutes after spooning some of the marinade onto the meat. We use foil on the grill, you can leave that off if you like it more crisp/dry.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That looks pretty good. No sugar in your teriyaki sauce?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh and by "pretty good" I meant delicious!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

willfish4food said:


> That looks pretty good. No sugar in your teriyaki sauce?


We have been sugar-free for a few years, she may have used honey though. I found the marinade recipe:

1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
2 tablespoons minced fresh ginger
2 tablespoons toasted sesame oil
2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar
3 minced garlic cloves
A pinch of cayenne pepper

You can store the marinade in the fridge up to 3 days.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

willfish4food said:


> Oh and by "pretty good" I meant delicious!


It was, and had leftovers for lunch today.


----------

